# jan aarden gold eyes



## APF_LOFT

Is jan aarden gold eyes dominant or recessive? Am talking about the eyes.


----------



## Snakeman13

Yellow coloured eyes are dominant over pearl coloured eyes but all the stuff about different shades etc and circles and that have not been proven or tested yet.

Regards Snakeman13


----------



## APF_LOFT

Am talking about the gold eyes. I know orange is dominant and pearl is recessive. Gold eyes have orange and pearl version.


----------



## Snakeman13

No they don't gold is a version of yellow not pearl.

There are 2 base colours in Eyes and all vary from that gold is yellow end of story.

Regards Bruce


----------



## APF_LOFT

Gold eyes is a feature of in Jan Aarden Gold Eyes racing pigeon strain. I think you dont know Jan Aarden Gold Eyes. Search google for info.


----------



## APF_LOFT

I know there are two colours pearl and orange not yellow. Gold eyes comes in two colours orange and pearl. You dont know jan aarden gold eyes google it first before you tell a story.


----------



## Snakeman13

It isn't a story Mate, their are no differences between yellow / gold / green in the base colour, the differences are caused by extra factors which have not been able to be tested. If you think google is the answer then so be it I will say no more.


----------



## sev3ns0uls

There is only 2 base colors; That is yellow and white(pearl). Now there is also the bull eye for rec. white and pie birds only and pink eye for albino.

Gold or orange is still yellow.


----------



## jtronics

Sample of jan aarden gold eye pigeon..


----------



## sev3ns0uls

from the picture, i can only see 3 or possibly 4 pearl eyes and the rest are yellow eye. 

Here is the thing, I can call my birds with pearl eyes a *Silver shining red eye* or whatever i want to but its still a "pearl eye".


----------



## APF_LOFT

Gold eyes is a feature of the eye not a color.


----------



## APF_LOFT

Am not talking about eye colors. Am talking about the jan aarden gold eyes. I have 1 gold eyes i pair it to a normal eye will i get gold eyes or normal eye? If no one can answer i will update you if i get the results of my breeding.


----------



## sev3ns0uls

Guessing but jan aarden is a homing racing strain right?

Can you take a picture of the bird with the gold eye. I am very hesitate and interesting to see its golden eye. 

What is your definition of a "normal eye"?

Compare to the photos jtronics posted above about Jan Aarden Gold Eyes samples, does your bird have eyes similar to it? if yes, then your bird have yellow or pearl eye. No gold eye. 

And also if there is such thing as a golden eyes, im pretty all these fancy/racing breeders up in this forum would have jumped all over on me.


----------



## APF_LOFT

You dont know anything about gold eyes. Search the net pal. I repeat gold eyes is not a color of the eye is only a feature of the eye.

And i know about the base colours orange and pearl end of the story about orange and pearl.

And pls dont ruin the jan aarden gold eyes is one of the best long distance racing pigeon strain in the world.

Dont comment anymore if you dont know about gold eyes.


----------



## sev3ns0uls

I did do a little research and i did not come across anything about Jan Aarden have gold eyed pigeon. 

here is the link to where i read some information on Jan Aarden history.
http://janardenhoues.blogspot.com/2011/04/gold-of-jan-aarden-strain.html

Also i did came across of someone own a pigeon called *Mr. Golden Eye* that is a Jan Aarden long distance Strain and had won many races.

Anyway I pretty sure you mean this guy base on what you are trying to tell us?









Well, I think you probably got confuse with the bird's name. "The gold eyes" is just a name. Because proven/champion racers are giving a specific name after their glory and passed on to the next generation. I believe this breeder happen to call his/her champion bird "The gold eye" because of its eyes. 
*By the way, that is a still a yellow eye.*

Also to answer your other question, im pretty sure you will get a yellow eye bird. Yellow eye is dominate so unless your bird split from pearl eyes, you might have 50/50 getting pearl eye.

Im so done in here........


----------



## APF_LOFT

Gold eyes is not a name of the bird. Gold eyes is a name of the strain. You are wrong again pal. And pls dont edit your comment.

Am not questioning for pearl and orange. Am questioning if am going to get gold eyes.


----------



## wildcat hunter

Unless you had a Jan Aarden you would not know what he is talking about. Some Jan Aardens have a very beautiful Golden color in their eyes ( in the circle of correlation ), its a "rich yellow" more dense, just beautiful, I've not seen it in any other strain. I have some Desmets that have a beautiful dark gray eye that I've never seen in any other strain also.


----------

